# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an interview with Melissa & James Winton



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 143 features all the latest news plus an interview with Melissa and James Winton of Haunt Shirts. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it.
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news


----------

